# Date Range



## truckle

Hello

How would you translate "Date Range"? This is a button on a dialogue. When you click it, another dialogue shows and the user has to select a start date and an end date (thus a date range).

Thank you.

Andrew


----------



## winpoj

This one is a bit trickier. I'd avoid literal translation such as "Rozpětí dat". Maybe something like "Zadat datum od-do" would work.


----------



## truckle

Thank you very much.


----------



## werrr

I would translate it as “Období”, “Zadat období” if you want it as “Set the date range”.


----------



## truckle

Well, I really don't mind. I'll use which ever you all think is best?  I have enough room to use either phrase on the button.


----------



## winpoj

Yeah, werrr's proposal sounds more natural, I suppose.


----------



## truckle

Alright!  I'll use that then. Thanks.


----------

